
How big will the iPhone get? - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2018/09/13/how-big-will-the-iphone-get
======
iamNumber4
Can we just get a iPhone se with upgraded internals please? It’s the perfect
sized phone. Don’t need bigger or thinner, just faster, better storage, and
more battery life. Also leave the headphone jack too.

Thanks from the folks who are not upgrading their iPhones.

